# Dynamat vs. second skin and etc..



## xlversatyle (Feb 25, 2009)

I plan on trying to sound proof completely and i mean completely my 08 avalanche im going to have a jl audio 12 inch w7 in the midgate part and im not sure on what components are going in the front and back right now but with what ive told you.
What would be the best installation brand to go with?
I plan on trying to get my truck completely sound proofed
so i want have to ever worry about getting attention from cops unless i have my windows rolled down


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Sound Deadener Showdown

oh and of course

SEARCH!!!

FYI Those are just mass loaders....look into barriers too


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> Sound Deadener Showdown


Thank you very much for providing that link. It's been a long time since I was into car audio & I'm just getting back into it. When I left, Dynamat was pretty much all there was. I'm preparing a modest install for now but wanted to damp my car first. That link is most helpful. It might have saved me a lot of money & mistakes.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Do not forget Cascade VB 3 and 3.5. Lead blocker. It is the only thing I will use in wheel wells and on top of trany tunnels put it on top of Damp Pro, Cascade V Max, Dynamat etc. For the doors I use only VB-2 or if your a baller VB-2HD.
Inner skin next to the door card.Cascade Audio.com
Wayne


----------



## aznboi3644 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll never buy Dynamat...all your paying for is some ink printed on foil


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> FYI Those are just mass loaders....look into barriers too


<<<clicks back hammer on gun ready to fire, but slowly releases it when he sees it's Marky Mark 

If CLD mat's purpose is to mass load, how come you cannot just use multiple layers of equal-mass anything? For example, if one layer of Dynamat Extreme has a damping loss factor of .4 at 70*F and weighs .45 lbs, how come .45 lbs of cottage cheese, sand, or wet towels doesn't damp the same? Furthermore, how come you STILL cannot match DE's DLF performance with 4x the mass of wet towels? 

If CLD mat's purpose is to mass load, why do they make it so thin and light? I mean, 60 mills with a 4 mill foil is NOT very heavy. If they went to 240 mills thick and 16 mill of foil would you get 4x the damping performance? I mean, that's just under 1/4"...now we're talkin', right?!?!?! 

If CLD mat's purpose is to mass load....and it's mass is THE dependent factor in vibration reduction, how can materials that are lighter damp more?????????? How is lightweight damping possible?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

stop stop its too much, your making my head hurt


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

From what I've used (Dynamat, Raamat, Fatmat, Peel-n-seal, ed) SecondSkin's products adhere better and provide the best bang-for-your-buck out of all of them.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

FoxPro5 said:


> Furthermore, how come you STILL cannot match DE's DLF performance with 4x the mass of wet towels?


Well....wet towels will dry out* eventually*.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> stop stop its too much, your making my head hurt


Maybe more people need headaches before they whip out their CC and start buying this stuff?

"There's a sucker born every minute" - PT Barnum. (not directed at you Mark, just saying _in general_ that _real _"deadening" is not marketing, it's science.)

And just to be perfectly, crystal clear...I don't support the sale of ANY CLD mat for any reason unless it's well justified and part of a bigger, well thought out "deadening" and noise control plan. If DE is that product that fits your needs and budget; buy it - it works for what it is. Expensive? Yea, but that doesn't negate the fact that it does what it's supposed to when used appropriately.

The most expensive solution is the one that doesn't get the job done the right way.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

hahah


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I've used them both and I really like the Second Skin. It has a thicker backing that I have found to actually make it easier to work with when "bending" it into contours of the car. I have somepared them side by side and the actual butyl (Ant might kill me here) seemed roughly the same. Long story short, the SS product is cheaper, I like the foil backing better, and I feel the adhesive is better as well.


Cliff notes:
I like Second Skin.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> From what I've used (Dynamat, Raamat, Fatmat, Peel-n-seal, ed) SecondSkin's products adhere better and provide the best bang-for-your-buck out of all of them.


I have used Cascade's V max, Dynamat extreem, Raamat BXT, Second Skin damp pro and regular and found they all adhered equally well.
Wayne


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> <<<
> 
> If CLD mat's purpose is to mass load....and it's mass is THE dependent factor in vibration reduction, how can materials that are lighter damp more?????????? How is lightweight damping possible?


Check



FoxPro5 said:


> And just to be perfectly, crystal clear...I don't support the sale of ANY CLD mat for any reason unless it's well justified and part of a bigger, well thought out "deadening" and noise control plan. If DE is that product that fits your needs and budget; buy it - it works for what it is. Expensive? Yea, but that doesn't negate the fact that it does what it's supposed to when used appropriately.
> 
> The most expensive solution is the one that doesn't get the job done the right way.


Check


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Satisfied with B-Quiet Ultimate and Raamat................:surprised:


----------



## jgarcia.mpa (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been searching the post and wanted to know if heating the dynamat really works, i tried it using a hair drier years ago and ended up burning my hands, and that dynamt roller was a complete waste it broke ten minutes in.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

jgarcia.mpa said:


> I have been searching the post and wanted to know if heating the dynamat really works, i tried it using a hair drier years ago and ended up burning my hands, and that dynamt roller was a complete waste it broke ten minutes in.


You might have benefited by doing that with rubberized asphalt based products [reg Dynamat], but not with butylene rubber ones like Dynamat Extreme. You _can _install them below freezing and still get perfect adhesion without any heat. I've done it plenty of times. In fact, I'd recommend it for gooey products like RAAMmat as it reduces the mess a lot. A RAAMmat app in the heat is a disaster IME.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

you USED to have to heat the old asphalt based products to get a good contour and make them sticky. It's not necessary with the butyl stuff.


----------

